# Compressus in new tank



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So about 5 days ago I put my compressus into a new tank and moved my reds to a bigger tank. All of the water params were more or less the same. The temp of the water was diff by about a half of a degree. The compressus just chills out in the top corner of the tank by the heater not doing much of anything. I have put some silversides in there twice and he didnt budge. What can I do and how do I get him to eat again?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Let it get used to its surroundings. It can go for a few weeks without eating and still survive. It will eat when its gets hungry. I only feed my serras about once a week...they tend to waste less food that way and are more likely to eat in front of me then.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats actually a good point. I never thought of looking at it that way.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree with Bio. Also try putting a little bit in when the lights are out, juts before you go to bed. It will more than likely eat it in the dark whe no one is around.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Also a good point


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

My serras didn't eat for a couple of days when I moved them to a new tank. Just give it time, don't rush!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Would keeping the light off all day and night be better or does it not matter for the time being?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

65galhex said:


> Would keeping the light off all day and night be better or does it not matter for the time being?


Keep it on a regular schedule (using a timer is best). Messing with things can be counter productive until it is acclimated to its new environment.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok thats what I have been doing.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with bio that taking a fish out of water to move it any distance for shipping or just in a bucket will stress it out regardless of the time frame. Just scooping a fish in a net will stress it. If you have a stressed fish just let it get unstressed befroe you try to feed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I know feeding live fish is tabboo, but sometimes swimming prey will stimulate a fish to eat that can't be otherwise convinced to eat.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Good advice guys, thanks!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

agreed with bullsnake i just picked up my compressus...start him with golds...mine sucked up goldfish real fast....dont keep him on these tho after he starts eating feeders try to switch to krill then throw some pellets in after he gets used to krill


----------

